# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεκροί νεοσσοί  εκτός φωλιάς

## RoniK

Καλημέρα σας,και καλώς σας βρήκα.Μολις έκανα εγγραφη και ζητάω τη βοήθεια των πιο έμπειρων.Τριτη γεννά για ένα ζευγάρι καναρινιων που πήρα από φίλο,και το αποτέλεσμα ειναι νεκροί νεοσσοί.Να σταθώ στη δεύτερη γεννά όπου είχαν τέσσερα αυγά.Μετα απο δύο εβδομάδες επώασης  βρίσκω δύο μικρά πεταμένα εκτός φωλιάς.Το ένα από τα δύο νεκρό.
Μετά από συμβουλή απομακρυνω το αρσενικο.Καθε μέρα πέθαινε και από ένα.Νομιζω ότι δεν τα τάιζε η καναρα.
Τα έβαλα πάλι μαζί.Εκαναν αλλά τέσσερα αυγά και σήμερα βρήκα το πρώτο μικρό εκτός φωλιάς νεκρό.Κανω κάτι λαθος;Πρέπει να αλλάξω κατι για να σώσω τα επομενα;Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.Με συγχωρείτε αν σας  κούρασα.

----------


## RoniK

Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση επειδή δε γνωρίζω πως, αν μπορεί να διορθώσει τον τίτλο.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## amastro

Έχεις καθόλου φωτογραφίες από τους νεκρούς νεοσσούς;
Ίσως φανεί αν ήταν το τάισμα το πρόβλημα ή κάτι άλλο.
Η διατροφή τους είναι κομπλέ για τέτοια περίοδο;

----------


## RoniK

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες από την προηγούμενη γέννα.Αυγο και μήλο τους έβαζα.
Τα μικρά γιατί βρίσκονται εκτός φωλιάς;Τα πετάει το αρσενικο,ή  μπορεί να το κάνει και η θυληκια;
Εν τω μεταξύ πάει και η νέα γεννά.Ενα μικρο με τσιμπήματα πάνω του και δύο σπασμένα αυγά.

----------


## amastro

Αυτό το τελευταίο μικρό, δεν μπορούμε να το δούμε;
Τι τσιμπήματα είχε; Τη φωλιά την έχεις τσεκάρει για ψείρες;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ρολάνδε χαίρεται, το ζευγαράκι το πήρες μικρό; ή είχε κάνει γέννες για τον φίλο σου; Σε ρωτάω επειδή τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά(να είναι η κανάρα "βρωμιάρα") δεν εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά. Προϋπήρχαν στα ίδια ή στους γονείς τους. Πολλοί διάφορες κακές συμπεριφορές της παραβλέπουμε θεωρώντας ότι η αλλαγή χώρου στα πουλιά θα τις εξαφανίσει. Εάν δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο πρόκειται για ψείρα ή για κορώνα πουλιά. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα είχα διώξει τη μάνα και δεν θα της έδινα τόσες ευκαιρίες. Πρέπει να έχεις μεγάλη υπομονή!!! Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## RoniK

Δεν κοίταξα για ψείρες.Θα το κοιτάξω.Παντως τα τσιμπήματα παρέπεμπαν σε δαγκώματα,ένα στο φτερό και ένα στην κοιλιά.Οπως και το πρώτο μικρό της γέννας που το βρήκα εκτός φωλιάς είχε δάγκωμα στο λαιμό.Κακως δεν τράβηξα φωτογραφίες,αλλά πάνω στην απογοήτευση δεν το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Αν έχει γίνει αυτό πολλές φορές όπως λες άστει στην άκρη την κανάρα και πάρε άλλη αν θες γενιές... Για μένα φταίει αυτή. Θα έλεγα πως θα ευθυνωταν ο αρσενικός αλλά αφού λες πως τον έβγαλες και έγινε παλυ το ίδιο τότε φταίει το θηλυκό

----------


## RoniK

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη.Τα πουλιά τα πήρα το Φλεβάρη.Δε γνωρίζω ηλικίες, ούτε αν έχουν ξαναγεννησει.Παντως ήταν έτοιμο ζευγάρι γιατί μετά από 10 μέρες γέννησαν.
Η θηλυκια  είναι αρκετά ημερο πουλι.Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το αρσενικό ευθύνεται.Τωρα που τα έχω χώρια να τα βάλω μαζί για αλλη γεννα ή  να τα αφήσω  για λίγο καιρό;

----------


## RoniK

Ανδρέα,όσο είχα μέσα το αρσενικό τα έβρισκα πεταμένα έξω από τη φωλιά.Οταν τον τράβηξα,η κανάρα τα ζεσταινε συνεχεια αλλά έβγαινε πολύ λίγο να φάει.Ετσι συμπερανα και απο τους αδειους λαιμους των μικρων οτι δεν τα ταιζε.

----------


## RoniK

Γιάννη,τι είναι τα κορώνα πουλια;Τα σκουφατα;Γιατί το αρσενικό είναι σκουφατο .Παιζει αυτό κάποιο ρολο;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ναι φίλε μου για τα σκουφάτα ανέφερα . όταν είναι και τα δύο σκουφάτα υπάρχει μεγάλη θνησιμότητα στα μικρά .

----------


## Ανδρίκος

> Ανδρέα,όσο είχα μέσα το αρσενικό τα έβρισκα πεταμένα έξω από τη φωλιά.Οταν τον τράβηξα,η κανάρα τα ζεσταινε συνεχεια αλλά έβγαινε πολύ λίγο να φάει.Ετσι συμπερανα και απο τους αδειους λαιμους των μικρων οτι δεν τα ταιζε.


Όταν έγινε αυτό σε τι ηλικία ήταν τα πουλιά;;

----------


## RoniK

Από την πρώτη μέρα που χωρισα το αρσενικο,και για τρεις μέρες,μέχρι που πέθαναν ολα.

----------

